# A blog about approach to photography



## roentarre (Jan 1, 2009)

This is written by a friend of mine called Jose in US. I pursuaded him to write about his view regarding photography.
His user name is miserere who enjoys quite a status in photo.net

Here is his blog

*http://enticingthelight.wordpress.com*
http://[URL]http://enticingthelight.wordpress.com/ 
He does not know I am promoting his site a bit.


----------

